
Flickr owner SmugMug says it needs more money to ‘keep the Flickr dream alive’ - pera
https://www.theverge.com/2019/12/19/21030795/flickr-pro-smugmug-don-macaskill-open-letter
======
aaronbrethorst
I renewed my Flickr Pro subscription for the first time in a few years after
SmugMug's acquisition, but I barely ended up using the site, and let it lapse
a month or so ago. It bums me out to say it, but I think photography might
have moved on from Flickr. I know mine has, at least.

